# Canon RF 85mm f1.2 L IS USM DS review



## Chaitanya (Jan 30, 2020)

Photographyblog posted their review of 85mm DS. 





Canon RF 85mm f/1.2L USM DS Review - Conclusion | Photography Blog


The new Canon RF 85mm f/1.2L USM DS lens builds on the already amazingly fast, incredibly expensive, standard RF 85mm portrait prime lens by adding a special Defocus Smoothing coating to the lens surfaces to further enhance the bokeh quality. Does it succeed, and is it worth the substantial...




www.photographyblog.com


----------



## Viggo (Jan 30, 2020)

they didn’t think to have a few portraits to really show it off then, okaaaay....


----------



## Maximilian (Jan 30, 2020)

Chaitanya said:


> Photographyblog posted their review of 85mm DS.


Thanks for sharing.



Viggo said:


> they didn’t think to have a few portraits to really show it off then, okaaaay....


*lol*
the samples are so ordinary 

Except for two nothing to look at the DS bokeh.
Most shot at f/5.6 or smaller, the ones at f/1.2 or f/1.4 with really no BG to show bokeh.
It seems they really know what they are doing - err, don't


----------



## Viggo (Jan 30, 2020)

Maximilian said:


> Thanks for sharing.
> 
> 
> *lol*
> ...


I know, right? Absolutely hopeless... it’s not the lens I buy for f11 building fronts


----------



## StoicalEtcher (Jan 30, 2020)

For those interested in this lens, and wanting to see a few portraits (with links to some further), you may be interested in the CPS (UK at least) story about Felicia Cisco's try out of this lens. It's obviously Canon's take, but good shots nonetheless. You should be able to link to it here: rf-85mm-f1-2l-usm-ds-first-shoot

Cheers. Stoical.


----------



## Viggo (Jan 30, 2020)

StoicalEtcher said:


> For those interested in this lens, and wanting to see a few portraits (with links to some further), you may be interested in the CPS (UK at least) story about Felicia Cisco's try out of this lens. It's obviously Canon's take, but good shots nonetheless. You should be able to link to it here: rf-85mm-f1-2l-usm-ds-first-shoot
> 
> Cheers. Stoical.


Thanks for sharing!

I must admit, seeing the side by side in your link, I much prefer the regular RF85, perhaps the bokeh is of higher quality, not even sure if I think that at all, but when there’s less blur I like it less .. but I have seen some headshots from the DS I really liked previously.


----------



## StoicalEtcher (Jan 30, 2020)

Viggo said:


> Thanks for sharing!
> 
> I must admit, seeing the side by side in your link, I much prefer the regular RF85, perhaps the bokeh is of higher quality, not even sure if I think that at all, but when there’s less blur I like it less .. but I have seen some headshots from the DS I really liked previously.


Not so much for me - if I'm honest, I'm having to look very close to see any real difference - and not helped (in my case) by the slightly different angles (backgrounds) and shutter speeds used. I think I just prefer the DS version shots, but I prefer each side by side differently, so I'm really not sure


----------



## Maximilian (Jan 31, 2020)

StoicalEtcher said:


> ... you may be interested in the CPS (UK at least) story about Felicia Cisco's try out of this lens. It's obviously Canon's take, but ...


Thanks for sharing.
But I like to see reviews and samples from others than the OEM (if good). I've never seen samples from the lens builder that didn't make them shine.


----------

